# new seats



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

Hello I was just wondering If I could put seats from another car using my existing rails & stuff I would like to put in my car some new seats, as there's no decent used seats of the same model my car is. so ? any suggestions.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I think pulsar seats are the ones that are commonly used.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

This is just a wild guess, but maybe some 300zx seats. I put some in my 1979 280zx and they almost fit perfectly. One of the holes was just a little off on each side. They look pretty good though.


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

nizmo559 said:


> This is just a wild guess, but maybe some 300zx seats. I put some in my 1979 280zx and they almost fit perfectly. One of the holes was just a little off on each side. They look pretty good though.


mhhhh do you got a pics of your 280zx with those seats mounted in? 
I'm just curious about how it looks like , BTW I wouldn't be able to find pulsar seats easily  they were not made or imported at here so, would be possible but near impossible to get some. and yeah I could get some 300zx seats I think those should look great and easier to find I guess, I will have to go some scrap yards arround here  at least those were made in mexico. but I don't know how they are exactly I got a vague recall but I've not seen a 300zx in years just 350z's and some oldies.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I dont have pics of them currently. But try any year 300zx before the year 1990. I'm sure all the early 1980's styles are pretty much the same sizes.


----------

